# Gettext won't install



## cwhitmore (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm getting the following error when trying to install the gettext port. Can someone help?


```
===>  Patching for gettext-0.18.1.1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for gettext-0.18.1.1
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to gettext-tools/misc/Makefile.in.rej
=> Patch patch-ad failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 9, 2010)

Clean the work directory with `# make clean` and try again.  If it gives the same error, show `$ ls -l /usr/ports/devel/gettext/files/`.


----------



## cwhitmore (Nov 9, 2010)

worked. thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 9, 2010)

cwhitmore, post in the correct forum and format your posts, please. Thanks.


----------

